# GIK Elite Poly vs. D1



## omholt (Jun 5, 2007)

Good to see that GIK is continuing with new products. I'd would like to know more about the Elite Polys and how they differ from D1 diffusores.

From what I'm reading I understand that the Poly scatters evenly and D1 randomly. Correct? Does that mean that D1 will give a wider soundstage and that the Poly will mainly give more precison?

Is the choice a matter of taste or are the other aspects one should take into consideration when choosing?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's really more a matter of where you're going to use it and what you're going to use it for. For instance, up high in a room where you're primarily looking to minimize slap echo but don't want to absorb any more, the poly is a more cost effective solution. 

Also, if you're looking for something that will reach below about 500 Hz, the poly is an excellent choice.

For behind you (at a distance) in a multi-channel room, rear half of side walls, and behind dipoles like Maggies, ML's, etc - the D1 would be a better choice.

Bryan


----------

